# Identificar polaridad de los condensadores



## pipopk (Mar 9, 2008)

hola, soy nuevo en este foro y tengo una duda (quizá abusurda porque soy principiante en esto de la electronica) y se trata de como saber la polaridad de los condensadores?

compré unos condensadores y la mayoria no viene con la polaridad marcada, los electroliticos la traen al lado (-----) pero el resto no tiene marcas ni nada.

entonces, estos tendran polaridad o no ?

como no tengo camara no puedo subir fotos =/ pero si les es util hago un dibujo y lo subo 

desde ya, gracias   

saludos.


----------



## argote (Mar 9, 2008)

Si los condensadores a los que te refieres parecen una lentejita, ellos no tienen polaridad. Como veo que eres nuevo te recomiendo que leas las reglas generales, mira, antes de abrir un tema nuevo realiza una pequeña busqueda que a lo mejor encuentres tu solucion. Estoy para servirle en lo que pueda


----------



## pipopk (Mar 9, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta y no te preocupes que estoy leyendo ahora mismo ;D




editado


excelente, ya me quedó claro   , muy bueno el foro.

saludos.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 9, 2008)

mas información:
http://www.markallen.com/teaching/ucsd/147a/lectures/lecture2/last.php


----------



## jim_17 (Mar 10, 2008)

Los de la rallita ----- es el negativo, el otro lado es el positivo, con toda seguridad.


----------



## pipopk (Mar 10, 2008)

si sabia eso de la rayita ---- y ke la patita mas larga es el +
pero gracias igual por su ayuda =)

saludos.


----------



## Olot (Abr 4, 2009)

Yo también tengo un problema para identificar un condensador de tàntano. Queda muy claro en este hilo lo del (+) y lo del (------) como indicador. El problema es que mi condensador tiene los dos indicadores en la misma pata:





¿Cómo identificar ánodo y cátodo en este caso?

Muchas gracias por anticipado.

Cordialmente,

Olot


----------

